# hogs



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

i got mediocre dogs getting worse by the minute. i got extra knives & a spear. i got time off coming up for almost 3 weeks in dec. anybody no joke KNOW where to find some feral hogs & wants to go have some fun let me know.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i emailed DWR and they wouldnt tell me where any were or if they are in utaah but i have heard they are in southen utah i am going to email UDAF about hogs andd if they have any reports of them


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

i dont know about utah but i got an idea of where they are at in arizona. mud mountain about an hour (ish) outside St George i am going to go down when the waterfowl season is over and try to shoot one


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

do you need a tag to hunt them in Arizona i have emailed DWR and UDAF. DWR was no help they said they have nothing to do with Hogs and to contact UDAF si i did and they said there is no wild hogs in Utah apart from the ones on Fremont island. so i may have to head to Arizona or texas to take a few out.
If you dont need tags might make for a good forum hunting trip


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

i was told no license in arizona but i am going to confirm that before i go out


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i may head down next year i wouldnt mind some sausage and chops in the frezzer can you let me know if you have any sucsess


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

You need to have a hunting license to hunt hogs in AZ, but there is no limit and no need to have a tag.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

wilky said:


> i may head down next year i wouldnt mind some sausage and chops in the frezzer can you let me know if you have any sucsess


i will let you know


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

This is directly from the Arizona Game & Fish website. (July 2011)
"Feral Pigs

In recent years, feral pigs have been sighted near Mud Mountain and Black Rock Mountain. Very little is known about the numbers, habitat use and behavior of these animals, but it appears they are transitory between Mud Mountain and Black Rock spending much of the summer months on Black Rock and winter months near Mud Mountain. They appear to be closely tied to water sources in these areas, and track sign is common.

You are encouraged to attempt to harvest a feral pig in 13B. Keep in mind that hunters who have tried to harvest a feral pig have had mixed results because of the limited number of animals and a quick weekend trip to hunt feral pigs may not be successful.
If you choose to hunt these animals please keep the following in mind:

*No hunting license is required to hunt these animals.* 
Harvest of sows is encouraged to limit population growth and adverse impacts to turkey populations (nest predation = no poult production) and wildlife habitat."
This population is feral and is not actively managed by the Game and Fish Department.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry last time I checked was about 4 years ago when I spoke with a game warden in AZ. They told me non residence had to have a license to hunt non-protected animals in AZ.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

may have to head down and try my luck after i get my new rifle set up and i have a little extra cash.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

i called the arizona strip BLM office today and they are mailing me a "ferel hog packet", supposed to contain a bunch of info i will let you know if it has any useful info in it


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey you want to pass on that phone number?


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Pops2 said:


> Hey you want to pass on that phone number?


435-688-3200 when i called them they were not sure if they still had any left if you cant get a packet let me know and i can scan the one they send me and i will email it to you


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i called at 4;40 and they were mailing me out a pack i am looking forward to getting it so i can plan a long weekend hunting


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

kailey29us said:


> Pops2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you want to pass on that phone number?
> ...


Thank you very much
& i like your handle it's the same as my older daughter


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

I would leave the spears and bowie knives at home pop, that's rough country down there with very few animals. I would take a scoped rifle and consider yourself lucky if you see a track let alone a hog. I've been down south a few times hunting them and have had one quick shot and that's it. The last trip down about 2 years ago we didn't didn't see anything. My uncle works at Dixie gun and fish in St. George and tells me guys stop in weekly asking about the hogs and where to find them. He sais the only ones he's heard of are the few we got about 4 years ago in the middle of summer.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

asdasd


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Birdbow said:


> I would leave the spears and bowie knives at home pop, that's rough country down there with very few animals. I would take a scoped rifle and consider yourself lucky if you see a track let alone a hog. I've been down south a few times hunting them and have had one quick shot and that's it. The last trip down about 2 years ago we didn't didn't see anything. My uncle works at Dixie gun and fish in St. George and tells me guys stop in weekly asking about the hogs and where to find them. He sais the only ones he's heard of are the few we got about 4 years ago in the middle of summer.


where is the sport in killing an animal that not only can't kill you back but doesn't even know you're there?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

Airborne said:


> Good luck with the knives and dogs :roll:


 it's worked for me for 32 years (off & on) and got me whitetail in NC. i don't see why it wouldn't work here as long as i can find sign they can work



Airborne said:


> I may be eating my words but I would be extremely surprised if you were to run into any down there--that population has been hammered


i recently got an invite to the AZ side, so maybe this spring i'll have some piggies.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i am a little confused as i got my paket from the AZ strip dept and it says need a AZ hunting licence but i called earlier in the week and they said i didnt and the website said i dont , so do i need a licence or not i may have to call them again tomorrow i am thinking of taking a week of work next year to head on down and hunt all week and fill my frezzer up


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

you do not need a license to hunt the ferel hogs, the arizona game and fish do not consider them to be wildlife. the packet i got said no license for hogs but you need one for everything considered to be wildlife (coyotes, rabbits, etc)


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

Pops2 did ya ever find any boars? I've also got some dogs that I think would love some piggies! Had any luck? What kind of dogs ya using?


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

nothing worth burning gas on. i got invites to AZ & NM. i just don't have time & gas money for a long trip right now. i'm running a greyhoundX & a dane. i need hot tracks & open running.


----------



## 913terriers (Nov 11, 2011)

well dang....id love to get my dogs on some hogs!


----------

